# Computer shuts down in BIOS



## Adrian0 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi, i have a strange problem on reinstaling Windows XP pro SP2 and SP3

When i'm trying to reinstal operating system computer shuts down on various steps of instaliation. I found that it shuts down not only when i'm trying to reinstal OS. When i'm in a BIOS and doing nothing special (simply walking in menu backwards and forwards) it shuts down without any error message.

If i'm loading windows it works normally. It can stay for hours or days turned ON and it's OK. It works normally.

The problem is that i can't reinstal OS. Even if I want to make changes in bios I need do it very fast while it turned ON

I was trying Fujitsu-siemens hardware check but it shows that everything is fine with my computer. And when i'm trying to run test from Hirens Boot CD 9.9 Computer shuts down.

Also I was trying unplug RAM, swap it and so on...

Where can be a problem ? BIOS ? Motherboard ? or maybe Hard drive ?
Any comments?

computer:
Fujitsu-Siemens AMILO A1655G

processor:
AMD Turion 64 Mobile Technology ML-32
1790 Mhz

Video: 
ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M Series
128MB

audio:
Realtek High Definition Audio

BIOS:
Fujitsu siemens
v. 1.0G-8046-8A20

Motherboard:
Amilo A1655
s/n 8D6801844

Physical memory:
2x512MB 64Bit


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome to TSF. In my opinion I would concentrate my efforts toward the battery pack and or PSU adapter. Make sure your exhaust fan is working. Good luck.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you don't need to install sp2 
just go straight to sp3


----------



## Adrian0 (Jun 29, 2009)

Same problem with pluged in PSU adapter and with unpluged (working on battery) And same problem still exists with unpluged battery (working on PSU adapter), exhaust fan working normally...


----------



## Adrian0 (Jun 29, 2009)

dai said:


> you don't need to install sp2
> just go straight to sp3


I just want to say, that problem is not in SP and that I was trying with sp2 and sp3...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

never thought it was the problem,just pointing out you only need to install the latest sp


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Maybe your BIOS is corrupted. What version are you using? Version 1.0E mentions new BIOS Rom. Just something to consider. http://ts.fujitsu.com/support/linkapplication.html?LNG=EN&ID=23461.


----------



## Adrian0 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have BIOS 1.0G Do you think that I must try to install 1.0E ?


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

No your issues in my opinion appear to be hardware related. Motherboard, Hard drive or Ram. Other users may be able to further post.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If you know how, take it all apart except for mobo, RAM, LCD and power ON switch. Try to power ON into BIOS (exactly as you have described it) and see if it shuts off. If it does, try cleaning the vents/heatsink/fan areas and use good/working RAM... and try again. If it continues to do so, suspect the motherboard.


----------



## Adrian0 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have reinstaled windows but problem is not solved.
Windows works great. 
How i'we done it ? I'we placed laptop with opened cover under powerful air conditioner. After 5 or 6 try I'we done it.

Something is overheating in this mashine. Actually I dont know what. Processor fan is working...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check it is not clogged with dust


----------



## Adrian0 (Jun 29, 2009)

There wasn't dust when i'we opened it. It's clear...


----------



## pdiane67 (Jul 3, 2009)

did you contact the Customer Service of Fujitsu siemens? they may know what happened to your laptop...


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Something to consider here. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=BESTMATCH&Description=laptop+coolers&x=0&y=0. 

Maybe its time to clean and re paste your CPU with arctic silver.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Did you try using a known good/working RAM? Have you tried HDD diagnostics?


----------



## Adrian0 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have tried it with one of two RAM plates and then with another one. Same problem.
Here can be a possibility that both RAM plates are bad. 
I have tried to boot BIOS without HDD, so there can't be a problem in HDD....
FujitsuSiemens customer service didnt resolved my problem.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

You tried with another working RAM? 

When you tried booting into BIOS without HDD, did the laptop shutdown just like before?

If you tried with a good/working RAM (assuming both RAM sticks currently installed have gone bad... unlikely but possible) and also tried without the HDD... and problem persists, I suggest you take it apart.

Take apart the laptop leaving only the mobo, LCD, power ON switch and the good/working RAM (you need to be sure with this otherwise all effort will just be in vain). Plug in the AC and power ON the laptop or what's left of it and try to go into BIOS settings. If symptoms persist then may be it is a mobo issue.


----------



## ehe1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi

I had the exact same problem as TS.
In bios it would shut down randomly, also while trying to reinstall windows.
Tried for hours to reinstall windows, but it would just shut down.

It seems like it's overheating, because when we placed it under the window, so it got really cold it didn't shut off. So we managed to reinstall windows.

Also after reinstall the problem remains, but as TS mentioned it works to use windows and surf or w/e aslong as you're not in bios or doing some heavy configuring.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Adrian0 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'we solved this problem when I'we taked to pieces cooler and radiator. There was some dust. After cleaning it, I'we found, that my laptop don't have any hole for soaking an air. It was only prepared body, but from within there was something like a foil. I have cut it out and made my cooler "briefing". I dont know why fujitsu-siemens making body like this, but I still dont have any problems with it.


----------

